# kinkajou - pic help please. . .



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

right guys, finally got some half decent pics of my new baby kinkajou.

problem is me. great with animals , rubbish with technology!!

can't get photobucket account to work now so what the best (EASIEST) way to get pics on here?





www.eastcoastexotics.co.uk


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

how cute i want one! just googled um btw. if you want to email them to [email protected] ill happily put them on my photobucket an post them on here for you

how much does a kinkajou cost? they arent dwa are they?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

hello you! hows things  ?

whats up with the bucket account??? will be lovely to see the little guy again :flrt: i am guessing he is settling in just dandy eh!

N


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Nerys said:


> hello you! hows things  ?
> 
> whats up with the bucket account??? will be lovely to see the little guy again :flrt: i am guessing he is settling in just dandy eh!
> 
> N


 
she get it from you nerys? can you pm me more info on them like price etc when you get time? n maybe pm me with a little list of exotic mammals you can keep without needing a dwa, so i can have a google n see what i like


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

(she  )

yus.. one of my more pleasurable courier runs, although one of the longer ones it has to be said.. Keeto (i think he is still keeto) came from the west country and we hooked up with Jodie in motherwell, where we also dropped off an adult pair into an animal attraction locally. 

his breeders supplied him with a travel packed meal kit.. so we had the pleasure of stopping to play with him every now and then and feed him baby food and banana and various other bits.. (sorry jodie.. lol lol.. - he got car sick on the home run.. down jodies top i believe!!)

he is uber uber uber UBER cute.. very hard to hand over, lol.. was the same when we placed his older sister, Lolita, as a baby last year (you can see her pics on livefoods forum) some animals you pick up and just want to bypass the drop off and go home with!

and yus of course hon.. (pm that is)

N


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Nerys said:


> (she  )
> 
> yus.. one of my more pleasurable courier runs, although one of the longer ones it has to be said.. Keeto (i think he is still keeto) came from the west country and we hooked up with Jodie in motherwell, where we also dropped off an adult pair into an animal attraction locally.
> 
> ...


editted last post lol sorry for the assumption, cos it said scot thought that was the name. lookin forward to the pm nerys, lets see what i can have hehe thanks chick!


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

Nerys said:


> hello you! hows things  ?
> 
> whats up with the bucket account??? will be lovely to see the little guy again :flrt: i am guessing he is settling in just dandy eh!
> 
> N


 
he's doing fantastic. i did text a couple of pics to Rory but not sure if he got them.
Didn't change his name, thought Kito was cute enough and it saves me having to think of a new one.

toilet training is going quite well but he has 4 new teeth and likes to chew knuckles. or he'll pull the belt out your jeans (while your wearing them) and chew that.

does some really weird noises - he quacks and meiows?? and he snores!


will get pics up on here asap

let me know next time ur up scotland and i'll take the wee fella down to say hi.

XX:flrt:





Home


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> she get it from you nerys? can you pm me more info on them like price etc when you get time? n maybe pm me with a little list of exotic mammals you can keep without needing a dwa, so i can have a google n see what i like


 
you do realise you'll want EVERYTHING?! lol!
I originally phoned to enquire about a type of cat and ended up with a kinkajou!
and i've got a funny feeling it may just be the start . . .


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

*pics of kito as promised*

posting these on behalf of jodie <?> i think you'll agree the kink is gorgeousssssssss!!!:flrt: i think ive fallen in love :lol2:








































i love this pic the best hehe awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG i am in love! that is they cutest little thing i have ever seen!!! I wanted one of these ages ago, but at the time i couldnt get hold of one anywhere, if i had the time now i would deffinatly have one!!
Congrats, it is such a cutie!
x


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Awww it looks like a furry Yoda.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow what an adorable little critter. Look at those claws though. Yowzer


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

aww what a gorgeous little one :flrt::flrt:


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> OMG i am in love! that is they cutest little thing i have ever seen!!! I wanted one of these ages ago, but at the time i couldnt get hold of one anywhere, if i had the time now i would deffinatly have one!!
> Congrats, it is such a cutie!
> x


 
he is very cute, but VERY time consuming. he's a really active, playful wee fella and when he does actually sleep i can't take my eyes off him so i still don't get any sleep!! :lol2: and on the odd occasion i do, he likes to stick his incredibly long pointy tongue in my ear or up my nose to waken me up again, just wants to play all the time.
Shame i couldn't just quit work. . . ..

:lol2:


----------

